

LongTail Video: The State Of HTML5 Video  - Pollexter
http://www.longtailvideo.com/html5/

======
JoshTriplett
Several bugs exist in this article, which I'd report directly if they had some
means of feedback other than a Facebook page.

First, they claim that "Both iOS and Android only support MP4 video. This will
remain the case for any mobile device...", but Android has supported WebM
since 2.3.3, and supports streaming of WebM in 4.0 and newer.

They also continue to count Chrome as supporting MP4, despite Google
announcing that they've dropped support for it, just because they haven't
actually ended the transition period yet.

The table for fullscreen APIs still shows an X for Firefox, despite Firefox
supporting fullscreen since Firefox 10.

The section on adaptive streaming only mentions the standard use of range
requests as a footnote, otherwise implying a lack of streaming support. It
also claims (incorrectly) that Android can't usefully do streaming at all.

~~~
huxley
The Chrome Product manager said they were going to drop it on a Chromium blog
post over a year ago but haven't said anything about it since.

I can't find any updates on that nor have I seen a timeline for it being
dropped. While they haven't retracted the commitment, it's probably safe to
continue counting Chrome as supporting h.264 since it does support it.

------
jhack
"Connected TVs and settop boxes are not yet a factor. Popular devices (XBox,
PS3, Apple TV, Roku) have neither web browsers nor app markets."

The PS3 does have a browser. It's not a very _good_ browser, but it's been
there since the system launched.

